# Yellow Dubia



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello im just moving into my new bug house and im going though my dubia colonys and i have the norms being dark and a load of reds in a colony but my oldest colony is now producing yellow/gold Dubias i imported loads from the US last year as nymphs and added them to one of my large colonys and there are loads of yellow dubia (not just moulted)
I have looked to find some others and i found someone selling them in europe as gold dubia.
Does anyone else have them?
Im thinking these would be a good feeder in dark vivs/tanks or for bad sighted reptiles as the nymphs are lighter as they get to 15mm - adults


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you post a photo? Are they adults, or just large nymphs?

Best,
Paul


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

both i will get pictures up at some point


----------



## SLE18 (May 6, 2013)

Are you planning on selling some when numbers increase? I have a small colony of 20 as pets but a few of these would really make it interesting!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

So were there any photos?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello im just moving into my new bug house and im going though my dubia colonys and i have the norms being dark and a load of reds in a colony but my oldest colony is now producing yellow/gold Dubias i imported loads from the US last year as nymphs and added them to one of my large colonys and there are loads of yellow dubia (not just moulted)
> I have looked to find some others and i found someone selling them in europe as gold dubia.
> Does anyone else have them?
> Im thinking these would be a good feeder in dark vivs/tanks or for bad sighted reptiles as the nymphs are lighter as they get to 15mm - adults


Dubia moult..they go..white,yellowish,light brown..brown..it's the shell hardening.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

OP said they weren't just moulted. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Not seen this before would be interested in seeing some pics


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I am very interested in seeing pictures too!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep pics would be good.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SLE18 (May 6, 2013)

:Heard of it in USA. (;


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

SLE18 said:


> :Heard of it in USA. (;


 cool.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I will get some pictures up soon I have loads now 100k+ colony.
I put some in livefood tubs to see whats happening with them.
I have been watching them to see how long they have their lighter colour as some do seem to darken (Just before a molt) but its taking them about a month to get darker only Adult males stay lighter because of there wings they seem to stay light some adult males and females are white/yellow for 2 months so far.

I may have to get some gold dubia and mix them with some of my new strain of dubia to see the outcome.

It would be great to have a roach like dubia but lighter. It would make them the best livefood money could buy:no1:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I look forward to seeing them. I wouldn't mind a few myself if it's a proper mutation, might make them look tastier. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Ditto.. I'd have some if it's a proper colour morph.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello,
I will try and take some pictures today if I get time.
Im not selling any yet as there not all the same I added some last year to one of my large colonys and now there a mix so if I was to sell any it would only be a large colony to try to make the morph better. 
So I may as well keep them for a year and see how they are doing.


----------

